# Has anyone here made an AMT Galileo?



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

And if so, have you modified it? Fixed the rear? Added curved bits to the roof?
Just curious as I just purchased one on Ebay to build...


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm getting ready to sell this build. The MMM aft kit is ESSENTIAL. I custom built the interior including a back room and flight control panels.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

For people of my generation, I think the question would be better phrased as "Has anyone here *NOT* made an AMT Galileo?" 

Back in the day (when they first came out, up through the early 80s) I probably build 3 or 4 of them - never did anything major but I looked at the episodes and said "that's wrong, but I have no clue how to fix it". These days I know how to fix some of the errors, but know that fixing them all would require trashing the whole kit.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I scratch built the aft end and landing gear of one Galileo with sheet styrene and other bits. Didn't look half bad, and I'm pretty sure I've still got pics of it somewhere...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Model Man said:


> I'm getting ready to sell this build. The MMM aft kit is ESSENTIAL. I custom built the interior including a back room and flight control panels.
> 
> Galileo Flight Deck Pt16 Complete - YouTube


Nice. Thanks for the respond!


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Paulbo said:


> For people of my generation, I think the question would be better phrased as "Has anyone here *NOT* made an AMT Galileo?"
> 
> Back in the day (when they first came out, up through the early 80s) I probably build 3 or 4 of them - never did anything major but I looked at the episodes and said "that's wrong, but I have no clue how to fix it". These days I know how to fix some of the errors, but know that fixing them all would require trashing the whole kit.


I know how you feel. I remember building the AMT kit back in 1974 and being completly disappointed with it. The interior was poorly done. The exterior largely looked okay unless you looked at the aft end. I loved how the original looked on camera. Like you, I lacked the skills to fix it, so I just built it box stock. Even though I know how to fix it now, I still wouldn't buy another AMT kit of the Shuttle. When someone makes a proper version of the kit that doesn't cost more than 100.00, I'll have one.

Bryan


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Paulbo said:


> For people of my generation, I think the question would be better phrased as "Has anyone here *NOT* made an AMT Galileo?"


 I made the first original AMT model back in, what? 1975? It was nice for what it was, but kept breaking at every opportunity. I ended up making one from cardboard to play with. It was much more durable, if not as smooth.


> These days I know how to fix some of the errors, but know that fixing them all would require trashing the whole kit.


I've not seen the GII kit, I hope it will fix at least SOME of the problems in the original. If not, then I have a challenge. But... it tasks me. It tasks me, and I shall have it!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Gemini1999 said:


> Even though I know how to fix it now, I still wouldn't buy another AMT kit of the Shuttle. When someone makes a proper version of the kit that doesn't cost more than 100.00, I'll have one.


Bryan, we have _sheet styrene_ now! I will make it great, no matter the time required. With Spock in the chair. By Grapthar's Hammer!!!
:lol:


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Gemini1999 said:


> I know how you feel. I remember building the AMT kit back in 1974 and being completly disappointed with it....


While I built a dozen or more 1701's, I don't know that I ever built more than one Gal -for that same reason. You could have used a cardboard milk carton and had a better shape. If the D-7 was AMT's greatest Trek kit, certainly the Gal is the worst -and for something they designed themselves, no less!

It was seeing the MMM kit on ebay years ago that made me want to buy the Gal itself. This was my first major-surgery aftermarket kit. It was fun. The details were great. I reviewed the MMM kit somewhere in my YT archives. 

Hopefully the R2 tooling budget is going to a new Gal in 2013. That would be a great followup for the 350E in 2012.

Aside- I'd like to do the same diorama posted above with The Cooper kit. Copper touchpads in the landing gear so it could be transposed between different diorama 'beds' (hangar deck, SF port, Gal7 asteroid/planet, Cochrane's place, etc). The mind boggles. The AMT kit is a perfect size, though. About 1/35? Modding 1/35 army figures into star fleet personnel is easy. 

A current kit with the MMM kit (or scratched!) makes a failure into something with sweet potential. Once a 'true white' EL sheet is made, the ceiling is cinched!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)




----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

^
Ouch! You can see the damage those boards are causing to the undercarriage, not good.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Jamie has said a new Gal is planned for 2013.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Here is the one I did in 1991, I didn't tackle the bent sides but I did add the curved roof sections and scratchbuilt a rear section that is closer to being accurate than the original kit parts. I sold this a while back on e-bay, so I only have these fer photos left. The painting on this was not my best work, but I was really over it by that point.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_06742.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_0670.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_06721.JPG


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Chrisisall said:


> I made the first original AMT model back in, what? 1975? It was nice for what it was, but kept breaking at every opportunity. I ended up making one from cardboard to play with. It was much more durable, if not as smooth.
> 
> I've not seen the GII kit, I hope it will fix at least SOME of the problems in the original. If not, then I have a challenge. But... it tasks me. It tasks me, and I shall have it!:thumbsup:


If by GII you mean the Galileo II reissue by AMT, it is just the same kit with updated decals, they added II to the Galileo name and opened up the front windows.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Ductapeforever said:


> Jamie has said a new Gal is planned for 2013.


*!!!* :thumbsup: Sources? Any? Links? I hope this just isn't an AMT repop and rather actually a new and more accurate kit.

Even so I presently in the very slow process of scratch building one based on my own drawings.

I built an AMT _Galileo_ in the mid '70s. I was _soo_ disappointed with that kit.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Had one back in the day. Had NO clue how off-model it was other than the interior was a joke. My big thing was trying to develop a way to make the doors open and close like as seen but I got hung up on trying to make it 'invisible' instead of ignoring how brute-force the mechanics had to be to replace the grips on stage manually pulling on the doors...

Now of course I just want a new kit. But THEN do I want the shuttle as it would have to be if real, or the filming model, or the full scale set piece? AARRGGH!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Round 2 is the source for the newly planned Shuttle. Late 2013 is the planned date. Scale will be 1/24 so it will be an all new tooling. Nothing else is known at this time. Now all you guys don't start complaining about the kit before it gets off the ground, or we won't see it at all. Just be thankful its coming and shut the heck up. More will be said after the toy shows.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Steve H said:


> Now of course I just want a new kit. But THEN do I want the shuttle as it would have to be if real, or the filming model, or the full scale set piece? AARRGGH!


I want it as if it were a real vehicle. That's why I made drawings.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kenlee said:


>


Nicely done. Did you do the interior at all?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ductapeforever said:


> Round 2 is the source for the newly planned Shuttle. Late 2013 is the planned date. Scale will be 1/24 so it will be an all new tooling. Nothing else is known at this time. Now all you guys don't start complaining about the kit before it gets off the ground, or we won't see it at all. Just be thankful its coming and shut the heck up. More will be said after the toy shows.


That's pretty much exactly what I was hoping for, so no complaints here!
(Except that I spent $300 on Randy Cooper's 1/24 resin kit!)


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Yeah I built one a while ago myself.:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _The exterior largely looked okay unless you looked at the aft end._


Yea. What the heck? Many of the stinkin' f/x shots were from the back. What a weird area to screw up!!??!! (or are you referring to the interior?) 

I did one back in 3rd grade. (1973-4?) I painted the floor a forest green about an 1/8th in thick. (with a brush) It's probably still gassing out to this day! HA!

My friend across the street "helped" me. Good times, Good times. 

Lots of crappy builds. Lots of fun with blowing them up with firecrackers!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Chrisisall said:


> Nicely done. Did you do the interior at all?


Since this version had clear front windows I made a half hearted attempt at making the seats look better, but that's it since that's about all that could be seen after sealing it up.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Personally I'm not that interested in the interior for a model, but that's just me. I don't want any obvious seems on it just so I can look inside. But to each their own.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Ductapeforever said:


> Round 2 is the source for the newly planned Shuttle. Late 2013 is the planned date. Scale will be 1/24 so it will be an all new tooling. Nothing else is known at this time. Now all you guys don't start complaining about the kit before it gets off the ground, or we won't see it at all. Just be thankful its coming and shut the heck up. More will be said after the toy shows.


 That is great news!


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

I have one in my collection .I also have an article in a magazine that shows how to correct some of the problems I will try and find it.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kdaracal said:


> Lots of crappy builds. Lots of fun with *blowing them up with firecrackers*!


You too, eh? Here I thought that was _my_ exclusive way of preparing for a new and improved version of a model!:wave:



BOXIE said:


> I have one in my collection .I also have an article in a magazine that shows how to correct some of the problems I will try and find it.


That would be fascinating!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Built one as a kid back in the late 60's. Back then I wasn't too concerned about accuracy. Now it would take more work than I'm currently doing on my Romulan Bird-of-Prey build to get it right and that's saying something.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Got one of the first release kits back in the '70s, but as you can imagine, it suffered over the years. I later rebuilt it with the SMT conversion kit in the late '90s... I mislaid the rear lower engine shelf piece for many years, but I found it last year! I have a custom set of decals for it but I haven't finished it in its new form yet.

I've also managed to find a couple of buildups at local thrift shops with the intention of modding the rear engine area. Truly, that was the weakest and most disappointing part of the whole model. AMT really messed that one up considering they built the original full size mock up!


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

I'd love to see a new Galileo kit come out... I've wanted one for a long time.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _You too, eh? Here I thought that was my exclusive way of preparing for a new and improved version of a model!_


And one time just plain lit it on fire with glue. Very dumb pyro kids. Jeez. I'm lucky to have all my fingers to build stuff today! Mom never knew or she would have killed me.

But I digress. I'd love to see an accurate Galileo of some size. No firecrackers shoved inside nacelles. Just a cool photo etch and light kit, Baby!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

BolianAdmiral said:


> I'd love to see a new Galileo kit come out... I've wanted one for a long time.


Me too, but I can't wait that long, so I'll just go nutz on my AMT when it gets here. DAMN THE PHOTON TORPEDOES; I'M GONNA TEAR IT NEW ONE!!!!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kdaracal said:


> And one time just plain lit it on fire with glue.


LOL!! That's what I did with the pieces after explosion!
We are of a kind, you and I...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ya know, I think I've only ever built one of them! I was so disappointed by it, I never tried again. I do have a couple in the stash, though.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

John P said:


> I do have a couple *in the stash*, though.


LOLROTF, I *LOVE* that retro-Cheech&Chong drugspeak terminology.:thumbsup:
I have B9 Robots & Robbys in mine.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Ductapeforever said:


> Round 2 is the source for the newly planned Shuttle. Late 2013 is the planned date. Scale will be 1/24 so it will be an all new tooling. Nothing else is known at this time. Now all you guys don't start complaining about the kit before it gets off the ground, or we won't see it at all. Just be thankful its coming and shut the heck up. More will be said after the toy shows.


:thumbsup: Yep, that's me! Thankful! I'm happy to wait!

Radio Doug


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Very nice!! Can't wait for this one to complement the 1:350 TOS E.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Ductapeforever said:


> Round 2 is the source for the newly planned Shuttle. Late 2013 is the planned date. Scale will be 1/24 so it will be an all new tooling. Nothing else is known at this time. Now all you guys don't start complaining about the kit before it gets off the ground, or we won't see it at all. Just be thankful its coming and shut the heck up. More will be said after the toy shows.


Sorry I'm late to the parade, but I guess I missed this!

Is it official?, I have not seen anything on the R2 site.

This is good news indeed, and if the 350th Enterprise is any indication they will do a nice job on it.


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

^ Ditto...I hadnt seen this announced.
A nicely sized and accurate Galileo is longggggg overdue.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Bear in mind there has been no official announcement . Jamie just said that the project is being given heavy consideration . Round 2 is very busy with work on the 350 'E', virtually nothing is in progress on a new Galileo and won't be untill the 'E' is nearing completion. Which means no news or work on the project until MAYBE 2nd quarter 2012 , if then ! No other news, means just that...NO NEWS !

Patience folks, let 'em get a few other kits out first !


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Ductapeforever said:


> Patience folks, let 'em get a few other kits out first !


Patience, Patience! Where do you think you are!  :thumbsup:

Ok, I'll wait but I won't be happy. Lets hope that R2 gives us the same access to information on future kits that they are on the big E!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

kenlee said:


> Here is the one I did in 1991, I didn't tackle the bent sides but I did add the curved roof sections and scratchbuilt a rear section that is closer to being accurate than the original kit parts. I sold this a while back on e-bay, so I only have these fer photos left. The painting on this was not my best work, but I was really over it by that point.
> 
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_06742.JPG
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_0670.JPG
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_06721.JPG


NICE work!!:thumbsup:


----------



## PhantomStranger (Apr 20, 2009)

Ductapeforever said:


> Jamie has said a new Gal is planned for 2013.
> .............................
> 
> Round 2 is the source for the newly planned Shuttle. Late 2013 is the planned date. Scale will be 1/24 so it will be an all new tooling. Nothing else is known at this time. Now all you guys don't start complaining about the kit before it gets off the ground, or we won't see it at all. Just be thankful its coming and shut the heck up. More will be said after the toy shows.


Ahem! I don't want to put too sharp a point on this and my comments aren't aimed specifically at Ductapeforever. If I ever said anything about doing a Galileo kit, I sure as heck never put a definitive timetable on it. It has been talked about. No more than that. Absolutely nothing more to report. I don't want to squash anyone's hopes and dreams but beyond passing conversation, nothing is definitively planned. 

When we announce our next new kit, our message will be clear and it will be coming from _US_ (Round 2/ Polar Lights). If I have anything to say about it (and I do) we won't make any new model announcements without having a mockup to show for it. That means some things will be in the works behind the scenes. I hope you guys don't mind that but I'm at the point where I would rather not have to squash a rumor or make an announcement about something that doesn't end up happening. I think we'll all be better served with less misinformation and more models. Sound fair?

If I have talked to anyone in person, by email, blog post, IM, or however and have mentioned "_what I would like (or hope) to do_" or told you some things "_on my short list_", please take that literally. They are models that I think would perform well enough to warrant doing them. Just keep in mind, I don't have the power to make those decisions for our company on my own. If and when we get to do them, I think we will all be equally as happy.

With all that said, everyone has their favorite ship or a kit they would love to see. Keep talking that all you want. We do listen.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Fair enough, thanks for being up front. That takes the air out of rumors and spares everyone disappointment. I hope that it does end up happening, it's the top kit on my want list (my MR Enterprise allows me to feel that way) 

Tib


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Well thanks for the update.

And on the subject of your last sentence.

Ahhem…..


PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE! consider a new, larger scale TOS shuttle craft!

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!

And BTW great job on the Big E! I love the detail you are giving us in the 1701 club updates. It's great to see you guys giving her the attention that she deserves after all these years.

A big THANK YOU to everyone at R2!


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Seeing what they're doing with the 1/350 TOS _E_ gives me great confidence in R2 should they decide to tackle the _Galileo_ shuttlecraft. It means they would be approaching the kit as a "real" spacecraft as opposed to just recreating a filming miniature. It's a similar approach to when I set out to do my TOS shuttlecraft drawings. It means they'd be taking the approach of what the full-size mockup and filming miniature were supposed to represent rather than just slavishly recreating an object saddled with production shortcuts and compromises.

Awesome. :thumbsup:

Even so, and even though my current shuttlecraft scratch build is temporally on hold, I will continue with my own project on the subject.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Agreed. Thanks for the update. Thank you!


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Pretty sure their surveys showed a strong support for TOS subjects, followed by TOS film subjects. (1/1000 Reliant) Then Next Generation/DS9.

So that appears to be the direction they are going in.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks for the update, Phantom Stranger!

I appreciate your clarifications on the shuttle. I personally like the TOS shuttle and I've built several of them. One was much later modified by installing an SMT shuttle rear end conversion kit which helped a whole lot in that area. I've obtained several other kits (some built up) and those will be modified to correct the rear engine details to varying degrees.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I hope a certain Mk 3 Firefly class freighter is on that short list...


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

An infinitely shorter list would be of anyone here who hasn't built the Galileo. 

What a blast from the past! (Pardon the dust but I didn't want to disturb it in case it's all that's holding this thing together.) This was my first attempt decades ago at cutting plastic to correct a kit. As I recall, it was pretty scary but pretty straightforward once you committed yourself to no-going-back destroying a kit. I have no idea how accurate it is. The Franz Joseph book was the only Trek reference back then. I scratch built the interior as well. It's been in the attic for decades. Somewhere up there is a diorama base with electrical contacts for little copper squares on the bottoms of the nacelles. I lit the interior and exterior, pre-led days. Like to find it to see how it looks lit up again. Thanks for starting the thread! What fun!


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

starseeker said:


> An infinitely shorter list would be of anyone here who hasn't built the Galileo.
> 
> What a blast from the past! (Pardon the dust but I didn't want to disturb it in case it's all that's holding this thing together.) This was my first attempt decades ago at cutting plastic to correct a kit. As I recall, it was pretty scary but pretty straightforward once you committed yourself to no-going-back destroying a kit. I have no idea how accurate it is. The Franz Joseph book was the only Trek reference back then. I scratch built the interior as well. It's been in the attic for decades. Somewhere up there is a diorama base with electrical contacts for little copper squares on the bottoms of the nacelles. I lit the interior and exterior, pre-led days. Like to find it to see how it looks lit up again. Thanks for starting the thread! What fun!


Very nicely done starseeker! Accuracy is a highly relative term in this instance. Accuracy compared to the shooting miniature? The full-scale mock-up? Sketches or blueprints from the original production? The Franz Josef material? I wouldn't sweat it too much. Considering the scale and the kit you started with, that came out great! :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I found the pics of my old Galileo, but now I'm afraid to post 'em...


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Come on, Please. 

None of us could build that kit great back in the day.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Here we are, my first real attempt a surgery on a shuttlecraft...


----------

